# The Laws of War



## George Wallace (4 Oct 2008)

This topic is solely as an aid for those who are looking for links to aid them in researching the Laws of War.

Here is a few links to aid in the Search and Research of The Geneva Conventions:

Reference guide to the Geneva Conventions

GENEVA CONVENTION   an introduction

Geneva Convention relative to the Treatment of Prisoners of War

Geneva Convention relative to the Treatment of Prisoners of War

The Geneva Conventions: the core of international humanitarian law

Convention on Certain Conventional Weapons 
Protocol III 
Protocol on Prohibitions or Restrictions on the Use of Incendiary Weapons. 
Geneva, 10 October 1980

Convention on Prohibitions or Restrictions on the Use of Certain Conventional Weapons Which May Be Deemed to Be Excessively Injurious or to Have Indiscriminate Effects (with Protocols I, II and III) Geneva, 10 October 1980 
Protocol IV, Vienna, 13 October 1995 
Protocol II, as amended, Geneva, 3 May 1996



Convention on Prohibitions or Restrictions on the Use of Certain Conventional Weapons Which May Be Deemed to be Excessively Injurious or to Have Indiscriminate Effects   
(with Protocols I, II and III) Geneva, 1980
Protocol IV Vienna, 1995
Protocol II, as amended Geneva, 1996 


CONVENTION ON PROHIBITIONS OR RESTRICTIONS ON THE USE OF
CERTAIN CONVENTIONAL WEAPONS WHICH MAY BE DEEMED TO BE
EXCESSIVELY INJURIOUS OR TO HAVE INDISCRIMINATE EFFECTS
AS AMENDED ON 21 DECEMBER 2001

Text of the Biological and Toxin Weapons Convention  Signed at Geneva, June 17, 1925


----------



## George Wallace (4 Oct 2008)

For those who must do further research:

LIST OF TREATIES RELEVANT TO THE QUESTION OF LEGALITY OF DU WEAPONS

The above link lists numerous other Treaties that relate to the use of weapons such as:

The Petrograd Declaration, of 1868

Convention with Respect to the Laws and Customs of War on Land, The Hague, July 29, 1899

Convention Respecting the Laws and Customs of War on Land, The Hague, October 18, 1907 

Convention Respecting the Laws and Customs of War on Land, The Hague, October 18, 1907 

Declaration of the United Nations Conference on the Human Environment, Stockholm, 1972


----------



## George Wallace (17 Oct 2008)

For those interested in the Canadian Forces and their position:  Laws of Armed Conflict Manual.


----------

